# 19 inch LCD and 17 inch LCD



## morpheusv6 (Jan 1, 2007)

I am planning to upgrade my CRT to an LCD.
The price differnce between 17 inch and 19inch(same performance) in Rs.3000.

Which one should I go for?
Also what are the resolutions supported on both?


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Jan 1, 2007)

in 19 inch reso is 1600*
in 17 inch max reso is 1284*1024
Go for 17 inch i bought 2 dayz ago..

ViewSOnic jus 9500 /- 

In Hyderadabad.


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 1, 2007)

i prefer sony and samsung LCDs.... anyways u can have a look at 19" widescreen LCDs.. they are great for gaming... and computer functions too.... they look great


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 1, 2007)

dear  ajayashish LCD monitor r not good for gaming purpose


----------



## soham (Jan 1, 2007)

Thats a two year old concept. Do you know that in the US CRTs are as good as dead. And thats where most gamers exist.  Any LCD with a response time of 5ms or less is good enough for gaming purposes.


----------



## DigitalImmigrant (Jan 1, 2007)

go for 19 ' Viewsonic with <8ms respns time .
Most 17' LCD s dont have DVI , whereas almost all 19' hav it !

Chk out d ones from Viewsonic @1440 , Samsung @ 14900 , TCL .

If u want something cool (n hav moolah ) , there is a 19' Viewsonic LCD , with an iPod dock . So u can directly play the vids stored on iPod thru it on the LCD . At around Rs. 18000.
__________
Also BenQ FP16 .. +S ( dont remember the full name of model ) is a 17' LCD with DVI support. @10250. U can go for it as well .


----------



## vikas_patil60 (Jan 1, 2007)

go for 17 inch LCD 
in 17 inch max reso is 1284*1024 and
in 15 inch max reso is 1024*768,just fullfill need


----------



## casanova (Jan 2, 2007)

How much will a 19" wide lcd cost? I plan to buy in Feb.


----------



## DigitalImmigrant (Jan 2, 2007)

casanova said:
			
		

> How much will a 19" wide lcd cost? I plan to buy in Feb.


 
Rs. 1400 +  . there is a company VU suite based in Mumbai . Its 19 inch will b around 12k . But get a demo 1st . It had good specs ( DVI +nt ) .If on short budget try demo of dis 1 .
Also chk my earlier post in the thread !


----------



## the_moon (Jan 2, 2007)

How much will a 15" Samsung/Sony LCD cost??


----------

